# Paper planes - MIA



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

*I love this song. YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video
It's the theme song for the new movie Pineapple Express.
BTW, I fly high like planes.*


----------

